# assured short hold tenant



## mihau

Hm, to niezbyt ekscytujące, ale jednak zapytam: czy ktoś wie jak przetumaczyć
assured short hold tenant/tenancy ?

Dzięki


----------



## mihau

W rzeczywistości zdanie, z którym się zmagam brzmi: 
"You shall remain an assured short hold tenant for the duration of the tenance as long as you occupy the premises as you're only or principal home." i przyznam ze cos mi nie gra w tym zdaniu.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Pozostajesz 'najemca na czas okreslony' na okres wynajmu o ile zajmowana przez ciebie posiadlosc jest jedynym badz glownym twym mieszkaniem. 


Nie znam terminologii legalnej. To tak w przyblizeniu. Your nie you're


----------



## Ben Jamin

arturolczykowski said:


> Nie znam terminologii prawnej.


----------



## dn88

Na tej stronie ktoś zaproponował tłumaczenie "krótkoterminowy najem gwarantowany" (_assured shorthold tenancy_).


----------



## arturolczykowski

"Nie znam terminologii prawnej."


Yeah, I just woke up when I was writing that....


----------



## Ben Jamin

arturolczykowski said:


> "Nie znam terminologii prawnej."
> 
> 
> Yeah, I just woke up when I was writing that....


 It needs a concentrated effort to withstand the pressure of the language spoken around you on your mother tongue. I've been doing it for 30 years.
Good luck!


----------



## mihau

Thankls guys


----------

